# Mitglieder Beschreibung Animation!



## ullo (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo Liebe Forum User,

 erstmal zu mir ich bin in meiner freien Zeit als Webmaster Tätig und nun sollte ich mal weiter an der Homepage Basteln und mal die Mitglieder von der Band beschreiben!

 So ich habe Bilder ich hab per. angaben usw. und ich möchte des ein bissche animieren also das die schrift so reingetippt reinkommt wie bei den ganze X Factor filmen wo dann meistens der ort und die Uhrzeit angezeigt werden aber das Problem ist ich wollte googlen nur nach was? Und wenn ich was finden sollte mit welchen Programm soll ich das tun? 


 für eure Antworten bin ich schon im Vorraus sehr dankbar

 ullo


----------



## ullo (1. Mai 2005)

Ok vielleicht war es ein bisschen zuviel verlangt aber ich bräuchte ne kleine anregung wie ich ne mitglieder beschreibung machen könnten vielleicht mit verschmelzen und text rechts davon usw.


----------



## Jacka (1. Mai 2005)

Möchtest du denn eine Art Collage machen oder eine Flash-Animation?
Als Intro oder Animation bei anklicken einer Person?
Ich würde die Bandmitglieder in einer Collage zusammenbasteln mit der Option für mehr Infos auf die entsprechende Person zu klicken.
Dann erscheint eine kleine Animation wie du sie oben beschrieben hast. Die kann man mit Flash leicht realisieren. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## ullo (1. Mai 2005)

Genau so wie du es beschrieben hast habe ich es vor aber ich hab kein plan wie ich des realisieren sol


----------



## Jacka (1. Mai 2005)

Kauf dir Flash, wenn du es noch nicht hast und mach dich vertraut mit den Grundlagen..
Denn alles hier zu erläutern wenn jemand gar keine Ahnung von Flash hat, ist zu Umfangreich..

Mit Grundlagen, sollte man das schon hinbekommen.


----------



## ullo (1. Mai 2005)

Hab mir schon mal den Kopf zerbrochen mit Flash nicht so das ware!


----------



## Jacka (2. Mai 2005)

Eine Alternative fällt mir nicht ein.. sorry!


----------

